
What Happens to a Startup When Venture Capitalists Replace the Founder - yarapavan
https://hbr.org/2018/02/research-what-happens-to-a-startup-when-venture-capitalists-replace-the-founder
======
yarapavan
about 20% are replaced; noncompete laws help/hinder recruitment; it's overall
beneficial; startups perform better when the founder leaves the company;
raising external funding raises the probability that the founder will be
replaced.

